# INTJ tiny % of society, female, smaller % of society, what % does psychic make me?



## Tigereyes (Aug 14, 2013)

It's not at all frustrating being different to everybody I know, I am used to it now. I keep taking these personality tests and trying to alter the answers but I can't hid from myself, I am what I am and it's ok, I am at peace with it, no really I am.

On a lighter note I live in England, work in Healthcare (I know...how did that happen for an INTJ?) favourite (This is the correct spelling I'm English) colour: purple, the colour of victory, royalty, religion and money (none of which feature in my life right now). I am also a little bit psychic, well a lot psychic if I am not tired or stressed. Also, for those of you that think it is a gift, it's not, it's an instrument of torture. 

What else...

I am not a hypocrite.

Best Defence :Hidden intelligence.

Best Attack :Hidden intelligence.

Best Ambush :Hidden intelligence.

In short play it dumb and keep your intentions to yourself.

And sometimes, just sometimes I pour the fat back in to a piece of meat, I've cooked on a health grill..mmmmm.

I can't think of anything else I can be bothered to tell you at this stage, all will become clear in due course.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Tigereyes and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Tigereyes. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Alen (Jul 28, 2013)

Tell me more about your psychicii.


----------



## Tigereyes (Aug 14, 2013)

I have general clairvoyance, precognitive dreams, visions, premonitions, clairaudience, and psychometry (I don't really do this as it makes me feel weird and people don't like it. A bit like going to a party and introducing yourself as a psychiatrist, people scarper as they think you are going to analyse them). Do you have any super powers?


----------



## Alen (Jul 28, 2013)

Sadly no, I am just a mere boring being. 
But I do try to bridge pseudoscience with science. 
Can I take advantage of your abilities to make a better personal understanding ?


----------



## Tigereyes (Aug 14, 2013)

Alen said:


> Sadly no, I am just a mere boring being.
> But I do try to bridge pseudoscience with science.
> Can I take advantage of your abilities to make a better personal understanding ?


Ha,Ha,Ha....elaborate.


----------



## Alen (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I have seen to many movies where people have super powers. And they seem to be fun and interesting people. To contrary to me, without super powers. Hence I am boring. And that is sad.


----------



## Tigereyes (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh sorry I was referring to your wanting taking advantage of my abilities. 

We are fun and interesting we are on a personality website at this time of night.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Can you do any cool tricks?


----------



## Tigereyes (Aug 14, 2013)

I suppose psychometry is the coolest trick, it's useful to be able to get readings from objects, but it makes you feel weird (or is that just me).


----------



## Alen (Jul 28, 2013)

It will be only various of questions, no painful experiments. Promises.

Have you ever considered it is in your mind, that somehow it is your subconscious that is observing things that your conscious mind can't. Many people in the past have been diagnosed having seizures at moments they believed they had visions. Others who predicts things have often had brain traumas or tumors, suppressing the areas of their brain, making them behave or act differently. For you it is real as anything else. I am not denying your out of the ordinary abilities, but you should neither deny the possibilities that something dangerous may be at stake.

When was your first encounter with any of the mentions ability and how old are you now ?


----------



## Tigereyes (Aug 14, 2013)

I've had it since I was a child, before I even knew what it was. I also, have lots of warnings about events and people's behaviour, some stuff is pre-determined and some stuff isn't. I am 31 surely if I was having seizures and tumors they would have surfaced by now. I get visions of places I am going to move in to 6 months before I even view them (or for that matter know that I am going to move) . I also get the names of boyfriends way before I even know of their existence, how can that be explained?


----------



## Alen (Jul 28, 2013)

Everything can be explained. By someone and at some point. At least theories can be given. I will attempt mine.

All things have some sort of destiny, not as in divine, but as in linear logically timeline-wise.
You are there where you are because all those things around you happened around you at specific time and space. I am here because, as you, because of those random events. But as they are so vast in numbers, and only trying to recognizing how many they are puts my thinking in a lock. But you on the other hand, can somehow see what I can not. As our human eye can not see all the wondrous colors in space, beside black. A camera, with a special lens, can detect waves, far beyond our limitation.

You seem, if speaking the truth, or those who says can do what you can do and do speak the truth, to have that special lens - to be able to see the future, and even the past. Not of just you, and around you. But of things as well.


Everything is connected, some way or another, every atom, every thought, every being.

Must you touch things or people to read them ?


----------



## Heyoka (Feb 24, 2013)

I too am psychic to a certain degree and I can tell you that it is knowing how to look at Cause and Effect better than most people. It comes with practice, and I was told through Spirit about this truth. Glad to find another psychic INTJ


----------



## Heyoka (Feb 24, 2013)

Tigereyes said:


> I've had it since I was a child, before I even knew what it was. I also, have lots of warnings about events and people's behaviour, some stuff is pre-determined and some stuff isn't. I am 31 surely if I was having seizures and tumors they would have surfaced by now. I get visions of places I am going to move in to 6 months before I even view them (or for that matter know that I am going to move) . I also get the names of boyfriends way before I even know of their existence, how can that be explained?


I literally just wrote a blog about this.. weird.

Psychic Ability - Blogs - PersonalityCafe


----------



## Tigereyes (Aug 14, 2013)

Alen said:


> Everything can be explained. By someone and at some point. At least theories can be given. I will attempt mine.
> 
> All things have some sort of destiny, not as in divine, but as in linear logically timeline-wise.
> You are there where you are because all those things around you happened around you at specific time and space. I am here because, as you, because of those random events. But as they are so vast in numbers, and only trying to recognizing how many they are puts my thinking in a lock. But you on the other hand, can somehow see what I can not. As our human eye can not see all the wondrous colors in space, beside black. A camera, with a special lens, can detect waves, far beyond our limitation.
> ...


I understand your explanation for the point you are trying to make, however, how do you explain clairaudience?

I pick up and hold objects, to get a reading. Usually items that people have worn for a while e.g. watches and bracelets are good.


----------



## Tigereyes (Aug 14, 2013)

Heyoka,

It's so good to meet another psychic INTJ also. I read your blog with interest and a lot of it echoed my own experiences. For me being psychic and INTJ are two different ends of the spectrum. The explanation you give of predicting Cause and Effect is that as an INTJ ability? If so how would you explain warnings for events and behaviours, getting the names of people I have yet to meet, as the Cause is not always in place. Also, in my experience working/professional psychics, mediums clairvoyants etc are not INTJs. In that respect notable INTJs are not psychic. How would you as a child learn how to predict Cause and Effect? So many questions.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Time we perceive going from past to future but we are only fooled by this, stuck in an illusion. Reality is that time is projected from the future to the past. One day this will be proven.


----------



## Heyoka (Feb 24, 2013)

Tigereyes said:


> Heyoka,
> 
> It's so good to meet another psychic INTJ also. I read your blog with interest and a lot of it echoed my own experiences. For me being psychic and INTJ are two different ends of the spectrum. The explanation you give of predicting Cause and Effect is that as an INTJ ability? If so how would you explain warnings for events and behaviours, getting the names of people I have yet to meet, as the Cause is not always in place. Also, in my experience working/professional psychics, mediums clairvoyants etc are not INTJs. In that respect notable INTJs are not psychic. How would you as a child learn how to predict Cause and Effect? So many questions.


As a child I was like any other kid who didn't know much about what was going on with his gift. I soon begun to deeply watch and observe what happened when I used it, quite recently actually. Most of my life I actually had no control over my gift until I decided to run some "tests" so to speak. 

A child is more then likely not going to deduce the concept of Cause and Effect unless a parent or guardian who knows about it teaches their kid said concept. However, like most complex topics children can't seem to grasp, they can have some kind of idea of it. I also don't think personality type has anything to do with being psychic or not, to be honest.


----------



## Ryxis (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmm... Came to this thread expecting to see outright ridicule of 'unproven' talents such as being psychic. I must say, I am impressed. I am most curious as to the MBTI types of the people who have replied to this thread. Most of them are unlisted as of now.


----------



## Ryxis (Jul 10, 2014)

Also, since you are versed in the subject, is there a specific name of a psychic ability to instinctively know which way to go? 
Examples: solving mazes (outdoor mazes where you can't see anything but the wall I front of you) 15 minutes before anyone else.

Always being able to instinctively know what way to go in open world videogames when searching for a specific/rare item with no indicators or map whatsoever. 

Always going directly to an object a person is about to ask for.


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

@Ryxis I doubt you'd get an answer to your query. This thread is a year old.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Haha, welcome to PerC. It seems INTJ's are less rare here. Power always comes at a price, doesn't it? 



Tigereyes said:


> In short play it dumb and keep your intentions to yourself.


I never wanted this to be true but it is.


----------



## DIASISS (Jun 21, 2010)

Greetings.


----------

